

What do you think of my site's design? - gherkin
http://heyfever.rocks/

======
gherkin
The code is up at:

[https://github.com/fallenby/heyfever](https://github.com/fallenby/heyfever)

if anyone is interested.

------
critiq
nice, transition color could be grey or so... white take complete emphasis to
background... also strains eyes

~~~
gherkin
I see what you mean. I'll poke about and look for a less-bright color :).
Thank you!

